# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Seatrade [Stena Seatrade - Svealand]

## Apostolos

Μα καλά οι πληροφοριοδότες μας που βρίσκονται??? Φαίνετε πως τα Χριστούγεννα μας ρίξανε σε λίθαργο!
Σύμφωνα με την Shippax και το γνωστο faktaomfartyg το γνωστο Stena Seatrader αγοράστικε απο την Ventouris Ferries και κατεβαίνει Πειραιά με το όνομα Seatrade! 
Λίγο παλαιό μου φαίνετε αλλα απο το τίποτε...
Ετοιμαστείτε για φώτο!!!

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/svealand_1973.htm

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόστολε μάλλον για αρχή θα πιάσει Ηγουμενίτσα προφανώς για τα πρώτα μαζέματα. Κάτι ακούστηκε για τέλη Δεκεμβρίου αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα πιάσει Ηγουμενίτσα πρώτα? Γιατί ειναι ήδη 28/12...
Πάντως 26/12 ίταν στο Αλμποραν (ανατολικα του Γιβραλταρ) Αρα αυριο θα το εχουμε κοντα μας
setrade.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και γω πάντως για ηγουμενίτσα ξέρω 
χμ...θα μάθω σε λιγάκι αν είναι  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αρα οι φίλοι μας απο Ηγουμενίτσα να μας κάνουν ανταπόκριση αμα τον κατάπλου!

----------


## sea_serenade

Έλα όμως που οι φίλοι σας απο Ηγουμενίτσα την έχουν κάνει για γιορτές και επιστρέφουν στη βάση τους μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά.................

----------


## dimitris

> Μα καλά οι πληροφοριοδότες μας που βρίσκονται??? Φαίνετε πως τα Χριστούγεννα μας ρίξανε σε λίθαργο!
> Σύμφωνα με την Shippax και το γνωστο faktaomfartyg το γνωστο Stena Seatrader αγοράστικε απο την Ventouris Ferries και κατεβαίνει Πειραιά με το όνομα Seatrade! 
> Λίγο παλαιό μου φαίνετε αλλα απο το τίποτε...
> Ετοιμαστείτε για φώτο!!!
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/svealand_1973.htm


Αποστολε οι πληροφοριοδοτες μας ειχαν κανει ηδη τι δουλεια τους απο αυτο το μηνυμα και κατω!!! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αααα, σωστότατος αλλα εμεις ζητάμε σαν πινασμένα πυράνχας περισσότερα νέα!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω μόλις τώρα έμαθα (πια από εχθές προσπαθούσα :Very Happy: )ότι το πλοίο άυριο το πρωί είναι ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ :Very Happy: 
SEATRADE*
Σημαία:* United Kingdom 
*Τύπος Πλοίου:* Passenger
*Κατάσταση:* Σε Κίνηση
*Ταχύτητα/Πορεία:* 15.7kn / 107˚
*Μήκος x Πλάτος:* 183m X 22m
*Βύθισμα:* 5.2m
*Προορισμός:* IGOUMENITSA
*ETA:* 30/12/08 16:00 (UTC)
*IMO:* 7301491
*Ελήφθη (92):* 0hrs 2' 16'' ago





(ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩς ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ)

----------


## sea_serenade

Κοντεύω να σκάσω....... Τώρα που λείπω εγώ απο Ηγουμενίτσα βρήκε να έρθει??? Χάθηκε να περιμένει καμια βδομάδα το βαπόρι??? ΑΜΑΝ!!!

----------


## Leo

> Κοντεύω να σκάσω....... Τώρα που λείπω εγώ απο Ηγουμενίτσα βρήκε να έρθει??? Χάθηκε να περιμένει καμια βδομάδα το βαπόρι??? ΑΜΑΝ!!!


Και είχα μια πρόθεση να σπονσοράρω τη φωτογράφιση με μια μηλόπιτα!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ναυτες , μου φαινεται οτι η νεα μετασκευη δεν βοηθησε οπως θα επρεπε το πλοιο.

Απο



σε




Οι 2 φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/svealand_1973.htm

----------


## sea_serenade

Να έχεις το χάλι σου και να έχεις και τον Leo να σε δουλεύει........ Μωρέ πήγαινα και χωρίς μηλόπιτα αλλά τι να κάνω που είμαι μακρυά!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

όταν εννοείς δεν το βοήθησε τι θες να πείς??
πάντως για την δουλειά που το θέλει ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ είναι πάρα πολύ καλό του πάει γάντι :Very Happy: 
πω και ήταν να έρθω πάνω για χριστούγεννα και τις γιορτές αλλά... :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοούσε ο Μιχάλης, πάντως το πλοίο ήταν πολύ καλύτερο πρίν τη μετασκευή του. Πιο κομψό σε σχέση με το πως είναι τώρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Έχει άσχημη πλώρη παγοθραυστικού όπως το Ιάλυσσος:P

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοούσε ο Μιχάλης, πάντως το πλοίο ήταν πολύ καλύτερο πρίν τη μετασκευή του. Πιο κομψό σε σχέση με το πως είναι τώρα.


Αυτο εννοουσα !!!

----------


## esperos

Εμένα  πάντως  η  πλώρη  του  μου  θυμίζει  ολίγον  τι από...

HOMERUS.jpg

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

σε λιγη ωρα θα μπει ιγουμενιτσα. τωρα ειναι κατω απο την κερκυρα

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως ξέρουμε ποια γραμμή θα εξυπηρετήσει προφανώς??

----------


## Νικόλας

και απ ότι είδα στο ais έφτασεεεεε :Very Happy: 
να δούμε όμως πιος θα βγάλει φώτο

----------


## Leo

Ένας δεύτερος λόγος να πας Νικόλα... έσυ πυ είσαι πράτιγος στην περιοχή και έχεις κι άλλο ένα βασικό λόγο  :Razz:  :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

πίστεψέ με αν μπορούσα έφευγα αμέσως τώρα αλλά... :Sad:

----------


## left950

new photos
ships 3 shipsLA031472.jpg

ships 3 shipsLA031471.jpg

ships 3 shipsLA031474.jpg

ships 3 shipsLA031485.jpg

ships 3 shipsLA031473.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> new photos


 ω ρε φίλε πλάκα κάνεις??ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ !!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
άντε να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει κιόλας :Very Happy: 
πάντως έχει κλασσικό βεντουρέικο γκαράζ

----------


## scoufgian

μεχρι να ταξιδεψει Νικολα, απ οτι βλεπω ,θελει πολυ δουλεια................

----------


## Νικόλας

> μεχρι να ταξιδεψει Νικολα, απ οτι βλεπω ,θελει πολυ δουλεια................


ναι έχει δουλίτσα λίγο αλλά κάποτε θα τελειώσει ανυπομονώ άντε να πάμε και κανενα ταξίδι

----------


## sylver23

left950 σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.
μια ερωτηση μονο σε οποιο γνωριζει
αυτο που εχω βαλει σε κοκκινο κυκλο τι ακριβως ειναι??(αυτο που ναι σαν γεφυρα που λεει ο λογος)
ships 3 shipsLA031472.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

pisw gefira einai sylverstro gia xeirsimous prosdesis me kaliteri optiki gwnia ! sinithws exoun ta ploia pou einai apo tis panw xwres ! Apantate se ploia pou ekteloun sintomis diarkeias dromologia sinithws metaksi kanaliwn klp klp !

----------


## manolis m.

Kai polla ploia pou irthan se emas apo autes tis xwres eixan tetoia gefira tin opoia tin ksilwsan edw kata tin metakseui !

----------


## sylver23

α μαλιστα,ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## manolis m.

Nomizw pws kai ta Pinelopi A ,Agios Gewrgios & Apollwn eixan...kathws kai to prwin Express Afrodite !

----------


## Rocinante

> Nomizw pws kai ta Pinelopi A ,Agios Gewrgios & Apollwn eixan...kathws kai to prwin Express Afrodite !


Πολυ σωστα Μανωλη.

----------


## hhvferry

Apologies for posting in English  :Surprised: ops:

Does anyone know what Ventouris actually plan to use the Seatrade for? To replace or operate alongside the Siren/Polaris?

Matt

----------


## sea_serenade

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου σήμερα το απόγευμα με το πλήρωμα να κρέμεται κανονικά προκειμένου να γράψει στις μπάντες του πλοίου το ιστορικό "VENTOURIS FERRIES". Πρέπει να σημειώσουμε οτι το μπλέ χρώμα του πλοίου διαφέρει αρκετά απο τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρίας μιας και είναι πιο φωτεινό και προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο.


PS: Η ποιότητα της φωτό δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λόγω κινητού αλλά κυρίως λόγω των αντανακλάσεων του ηλίου.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φωτογραφία του πλοίου σήμερα το απόγευμα με το πλήρωμα να κρέμεται κανονικά προκειμένου να γράψει στις μπάντες του πλοίου το ιστορικό "VENTOURIS FERRIES". Πρέπει να σημειώσουμε οτι το μπλέ χρώμα του πλοίου διαφέρει αρκετά απο τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρίας μιας και είναι πιο φωτεινό και προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο.
> 
> 
> PS: Η ποιότητα της φωτό δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λόγω κινητού αλλά κυρίως λόγω των αντανακλάσεων του ηλίου.


μια χρά είναι άντε άντε να γράψουν τις μπάντες να γίνει όμορφο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ φίλε !!!!!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το πλοιο   :Wink:   :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## leonidas

Θα κανει μετασκευη;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Απ' όσο ξέρω όχι ιδιαίτερα πράγματα.....

----------


## Ellinis

> Apologies for posting in English ops:
> 
> Does anyone know what Ventouris actually plan to use the Seatrade for? To replace or operate alongside the Siren/Polaris?
> 
> Matt


It seems that she will replace SIREN and run alongside POLARIS. No news yet for SIREN's fate.

----------


## rousok

ωραιο ειναι παιδια. καθε μερα που το βλεπω πηγαινοντας για δουλεια μου αρεσει και περισσοτερο αλλα.... polaris και παλι Polaris

----------


## rousok

οριστε και μια foto πριν 20 λεπτα.
ειναι απο mobile οποτε μην περιμενετε πολλα.

----------


## Νικόλας

> οριστε και μια foto πριν 20 λεπτα.
> ειναι απο mobile οποτε μην περιμενετε πολλα.


μωρε μας κάνει φέρτην εδώ :Very Happy: 
ωραίος ο φίλος

----------


## sea_serenade

Το Βεντουρόπλοιο έχει φορέσει πλέον τα σινιάλα του και μένουν οι επιμέρους αλλαγές, τροποποιήσεις και μετασκευές.

PS: Απο κινητό και με τέτοιο καιρό, μη περιμένετε και τις καλύτερες φωτο.............

Seatrade.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Βεντουρόπλοιο έχει φορέσει πλέον τα σινιάλα του και μένουν οι επιμέρους αλλαγές, τροποποιήσεις και μετασκευές.
> 
> PS: Απο κινητό και με τέτοιο καιρό, μη περιμένετε και τις καλύτερες φωτο.............


Δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη, τι παραπανω να μας προσφερεις. Η το κινητο σου ειναι τρομερο η παιζει ρολο ο φωτογραφος. :Very Happy: 
Δεν ειναι απλως καλες. Ειναι αυτο που θελαμε να δουμε και με το παραπανω.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Σουλουπωθηκε λιγο με το βαψιμο αλλα μηπως μπορουμε να μαθουμε και πως ειναι εσωτερικα, υποθαλασσια και κυριως "καρδιολογικα"...

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάω να βάλω τη στολή του δύτη, να φορτωθώ τις μπουκάλες οξυγόνου και..........Μπλούμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Βεντουρόπλοιο έχει φορέσει πλέον τα σινιάλα του και μένουν οι επιμέρους αλλαγές, τροποποιήσεις και μετασκευές.
> 
> PS: Απο κινητό και με τέτοιο καιρό, μη περιμένετε και τις καλύτερες φωτο.............
> 
> Seatrade.jpg


για το πλοιο τι να πω!!με αυτα τα χρωματα σουλουπωθηκε καπως.Για τον φωτογραφο no comments

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Ότι μπορεί ο καθένας.......!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Πάω να βάλω τη στολή του δύτη, να φορτωθώ τις μπουκάλες οξυγόνου και..........Μπλούμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


XAXAXA ΚΑΛΟ!!! Αλλα  αυτο δεν ειναι και ειδικοτητα σου. Κατι τετοιο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ηθελε να κανει ο Polykas :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχαχαχαχαχα......Ευχαρίστως να του παραχωρήσω τη θέση μου, Polyka για ετοιμάσου!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

To πλοιο στην Ηγουμενιτσα. Αφιερωμενεs στον Νικολα :Razz:  :Razz: 

Εικόνα032.jpg

Εικόνα033.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> To πλοιο στην Ηγουμενιτσα. Αφιερωμενεs στον Νικολα
> 
> Εικόνα032.jpg
> 
> Εικόνα033.jpg


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε πολύ καλές και οι δύο
ωραία τα φώτα στην τζιμινιέρα μια χαρά ανάβουν και το ''στολίζουν'' :Very Happy: 
στην συνεφιασμένη και βροχερή Ηγουμενίτσα για σήμερα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ σήμερα έμαθα ότι το πλοίο την κυριακή μάλλον αρχίζει δρομολόγια !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

ομορφο το καινουριο καραβι του βεντουρη...η πλωρη θυμιζει λιγο πηνελοπη...

----------


## Νικόλας

βάλτε άλλες 10 μέρες δουλειάς για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

τα τελευταία νέα μου λένε για δρομολόγιση του βαποριού γύρω στις 18 του μηνός 
επίσης το βαπόρι ήταν παρατημένο όταν το πείρε ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ήταν χάλια και προσπαθούν να το επαναφέρουν και σαν να μην φτάνει αυτό το προηγούμενο πλήρωμα του πλοίου δεν έχει δείξει στους σημερινούς το πως δουλεύει το βαπόρι και τα σχετικά 
αυτά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

σύμφωνα με τις μαγικές ικανότητες που έχω :Razz:  αύριο τα βαπόρι πάει δοκιμαστικό και αν όλα κυλήσουν καλώς την Τρίτη μας κουνάει μαντήλι για ιταλία :Wink: 
άντε να δούμε καμιά φώτο!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Aυτή την στιγμή το βαπόρι, ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ,κάνει δοκιμαστικό λίγο έξω από την Ηγουμενίτσα._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aυτή την ώρα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας μετά το δοκιμαστικό που έκανε όπως είπε και ο φίλος polykas!Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του στο δοκιμαστικό ήταν 16,2 κόμβοι.*

----------


## sea_serenade

Το OpenSeas το δίνει για 01/03/2009 απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπάρι.... Κρίμα που είμαι εκτός Ηγουμενίτσας, θα είχα καλό υλικό για σήμερα  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## CORFU

Το περιμενω και απο Κερκυρα μερια,παντωs η γεφυρα στην πρυμη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## TOM

Aπο οτι ειδα στο ais σημερα μετα το δοκιμαστικο αραξε στο νεο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας [εκει που αραζουν τα πλοια απ'την ιταλια & πατρα] και οχι εκει που αραζουν εκεινα που δεν ταξιδευουν αυτην την περιοδο[απολλων,αθενς] και εκεινα που επισκευαζονται[οπου ηταν πριν].

----------


## Νικόλας

> Aπο οτι ειδα στο ais σημερα μετα το δοκιμαστικο αραξε στο νεο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας [εκει που αραζουν τα πλοια απ'την ιταλια & πατρα] και οχι εκει που αραζουν εκεινα που δεν ταξιδευουν αυτην την περιοδο[απολλων,αθενς] και εκεινα που επισκευαζονται[οπου ηταν πριν].


σωστά πήγε εκεί γιατί αύριο απ ότι ξέρω ξακινάει  :Very Happy: 
το δοκιμαστικό σήμερα μια χαρά αν και στο τέλος κάποια μικρό προβληματάκια στην γέφυρα που αμέσως λύθηκαν από τους ηλεκτρολόγους !! :Wink: 
ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ !!!

----------


## kalypso

Τράβηξα κάποιες φωτογραφίες αλλά το Πηνελόπη έκλεβε τη παράσταση από το σημείο που ήμουν με το  καράβι....ίσως κάποιος φίλος από Ηγουμενίτσα να μπορέσει να τραβήξει κάποιες καλύτερες "πόζες"!!

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν στο πρώτο του ταξίδι πήρε γύρω στις 80 νταλίκες και εχθές από το bari γύρω στις 50 
επίσης με αντίξοες συνθήκες προσπαθούσε κοντά στην μία ώρα να πάρει πιλότο και να βγει αλλά μετά από πάρα πολλές προσπάθειες τα κατέφερε 
επίσης με θάλλασα το βαπόρι χωρις stabilizer πάει λίγο άσχημα αλλά όταν τα άνοιξαν ηρέμησε 
αυτα !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ανεκτέλεστο το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο του βάπορα λόγω της απεργίας των φορτηγών.......

----------


## proussos

Σήμερα το πρωϊ...μπαίνοντας καμαρωτό στο Μπάρι !
seatrade.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Bravo proussos, καταπληκτική φωτο. Έτσι, σιγά σιγά να το βλέπουμε το βαπόρι και "επι το έργον" μιας και μέχρι στιγμής όλες οι φωτο του το δείχνουν δεμένο.

¶ντε να φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός να βγω να τραβήξω την είσοδό του στον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Σήμερα το πρωϊ...μπαίνοντας καμαρωτό στο Μπάρι !
> seatrade.JPG


οπ τώρα την είδα  :Very Happy: 
καλά ε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!
πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες πολύ θάλλασα πλάκωσε τα έχουν δεί όλα οι άνθρωποι πριν μια βδομάδα έμεινε έξω από το μπάρι περίπου 5 ώρες λόγο καιρού άντε να ηρεμίσει ο καιρός γιατί απ ότι ξέρω γίνοταν λίγο χαμός αυτές τις μέρες :Wink: 
να βγάλει φώτο και ο sea serenade  :Very Happy: 
(δες πετρούλα σίγουρα πράγματα χοχοχοχο  :Razz: )

----------


## polykas

> Σήμερα το πρωϊ...μπαίνοντας καμαρωτό στο Μπάρι !
> seatrade.JPG


_Καλά που είσαι και εσύ φίλε proussos και τραβάς καμμία φωτό από ψηλά, γιατί εάν περιμέμουμε να φτιάξει ο καιρός για να έχουμε υλικό από τον φίλο sea serenade καήκαμε...
_

----------


## scoufgian

> _Καλά που είσαι και εσύ φίλε proussos και τραβάς καμμία φωτό από ψηλά, γιατί εάν περιμέμουμε να φτιάξει ο καιρός για να έχουμε υλικό από τον φίλο sea serenade καήκαμε..._


 βρες ηρεμηστε λιγο!!!οτι μπορει κανει ο καθενας.ενταξει χομπυ μας ειναι το forum δεν θα σκοτωθουμε κιολας

----------


## sea_serenade

polyka, εκτός απο τον καιρό, θα πρέπει να μπορώ να φύγω και απο τη δουλειά μου μιας και το πλοίο φτάνει στην Ηγουμενίτσα 10:00-11:00 το πρωί. Δεν είναι όλα τόσο εύκολα όσο φαίνονται........

----------


## polykas

_Σωστά καλέ μου φίλε.Προέχει η οικογένεια και η δούλεια και μετά το χόμπυ.Λίγο πείραγμα δεν κάνει κακό_

----------


## sea_serenade

> _Λίγο πείραγμα δεν κάνει κακό_


Ε καλά, αυτό εννοείται..... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Επιτέλους, να καμαρώσει ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ και όλο το forum το Seatrade σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

Πρωινή άφιξη σήμερα στις 08:15. Εδώ ο βάπορας εξέρχεται του διαύλου της Ηγουμενίτσας, εδώ έχει εισέλθει πια στον όρμο ενώ εδώ κατευθύνεται για τη θέση Νο 1 στον Νέο Λιμένα Εγνατίας.

Τραγική η σημερινή μου αποστολή με πολλά απρόοπτα (όπως πάντα συμβαίνει με μένα). Τα περιστατικά πολλά: Έμεινε η ψηφιακή απο μπαταρία, κόντεψε να με πάρει ο αέρας και να βρεθώ στον δίαυλο, ο Firefox να μη συνεργάζεται στο upload κτλ κτλ

Τες πα, τέλος καλό όλα καλά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ...κόντεψε να με πάρει ο αέρας και να βρεθώ στον δίαυλο...


Μ'έκανες και γέλασα!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 Και μόνο για τον κόπο σου να ξυπνήσεις το χάραμα αξίζεις τα πενταράκια!!! :Wink: 
Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, μπράβο!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

> ...κόντεψε να με πάρει ο αέρας και να βρεθώ στον δίαυλο


Πάλι καλά να λες φίλε Trakman, αν έπεφτα στον δίαυλο θα κολυμπούσα. Την προηγούμενη φορά με πήραν στο κυνήγι κάτι σκυλιά......... ¶στα να πάνε!!!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια, ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Επιτέλους, να καμαρώσει ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ και όλο το forum το Seatrade σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
> 
> Πρωινή άφιξη σήμερα στις 08:15. Εδώ ο βάπορας εξέρχεται του διαύλου της Ηγουμενίτσας, εδώ έχει εισέλθει πια στον όρμο ενώ εδώ κατευθύνεται για τη θέση Νο 1 στον Νέο Λιμένα Εγνατίας.
> 
> Τραγική η σημερινή μου αποστολή με πολλά απρόοπτα (όπως πάντα συμβαίνει με μένα). Τα περιστατικά πολλά: Έμεινε η ψηφιακή απο μπαταρία, κόντεψε να με πάρει ο αέρας και να βρεθώ στον δίαυλο, ο Firefox να μη συνεργάζεται στο upload κτλ κτλ
> 
> Τες πα, τέλος καλό όλα καλά


όπαα κάτσε βλέπω καλά ?? :Very Happy: 
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ το μπράβο δεν φτάνει 
για τις φώτο δεν λέμε κλασσικά από το ίδιο σημείο (αν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ) και ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΙΟΤΙΚΕΣ αχ μύρισε πατρίδα  :Very Happy: 
και  άντε επειδή είμαι καλός και το πάσχα θα έρθω άντε βρε θα βγάλω και γω καμιά φώτο  :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> Επιτέλους, να καμαρώσει ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ και όλο το forum το Seatrade σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
> 
> Πρωινή άφιξη σήμερα στις 08:15. Εδώ ο βάπορας εξέρχεται του διαύλου της Ηγουμενίτσας, εδώ έχει εισέλθει πια στον όρμο ενώ εδώ κατευθύνεται για τη θέση Νο 1 στον Νέο Λιμένα Εγνατίας.
> 
> Τραγική η σημερινή μου αποστολή με πολλά απρόοπτα (όπως πάντα συμβαίνει με μένα). Τα περιστατικά πολλά: Έμεινε η ψηφιακή απο μπαταρία, κόντεψε να με πάρει ο αέρας και να βρεθώ στον δίαυλο, ο Firefox να μη συνεργάζεται στο upload κτλ κτλ
> 
> Τες πα, τέλος καλό όλα καλά


_Ωραίος ο sea serenade.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...
_

----------


## Νικόλας

καλησπέρα παίδες και χρόνια πολλά μόλις τώρα έφτασα 
λοιπόν το βαπόρι που το ταξίδεψα 1 βδομάδα σχεδόν και έτυχε να έχουμε και θάλασσα έχω να πω ότι το ταξίδεμά του έιναι πολύ καλό με άμεση επαναφορά 
αν τον έχει κόντρα μιλάμε δεν καταλαβαίνεις και πολά το ίδιο και πρύμα 
αυτα τα λίγα σε λίγο ετοιμαστήτε για μπάρι χαμός γίνετε :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

ας πάρουμε μια γέυση για σήμερα και άυριο έρχετε το καλό  :Very Happy: 
να την αφιερώσω σε όλλους φυσικά αλλά και λίγο πιο πολύ στον sea serenade :-D
seatrade5.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ, δεν μπορώ να πω. Φυσικά το καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε καλύτερες φωτο κυρίως εκ των έσω :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χεεχεχ έτσι έτσι  :Wink: 
έχω και απο το εσωτερικό τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΩ σιγά σιγά θα βάλω :mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

λοίπον γραψτε λάθος δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά θα μάθω τι γίνετε με τις εικόνες και θα το ξανακάνω !!
για αποζημίωση μια φώτο
seatrade2.jpg

----------


## TOM

....... παρακαλω να διαγραφει το μυνημα

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι φίλε κάτι γίνετε με τις φώτο που δεν ξέρω αλλά θα το ψάξω και θα το ξανακάνω(να δω πότε  :Mad: )

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια από το εξπρές που κάνει πηγαίναμε προς ηγουμενίτσα
αφιερωμένη σε όλλους !!! :Very Happy: 
P3180718.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> ακόμα μια από το εξπρές που κάνει πηγαίναμε προς ηγουμενίτσα
> αφιερωμένη σε όλλους !!!
> P3180718.jpg


   Νικόλα αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## Νικόλας

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε alcaeos 
γι αυτό σας αφιερώνω και αυτήν !! :Very Happy: 

 Μ.ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ και αφού είχαμε φάει μια πολύ καλή θάλασσα όλο το βράδυ είπε να κοπάσει κάπως κοντά στο ΜΠΑΡΙ 
P4010426.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ τι ωραία που ήταν το πάσχα !!
ορίστε και μια φώτο ''λουκούμι'':mrgreen: από το γκαράζ όπου κάναμε το πάσχα μας
ακατάλληλη για όσους πεινούν και δεν έχουν φάει :mrgreen:
P3190750.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μία η πλώρη από ψηλα !!:mrgreen:
P3210804.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

¶ψογος φίλε Νικόλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το seatrade βγαινωντας απο το λιμανι της Κερκυρας.

----------


## Νικόλας

για σου φίλιππε με τις φώτο σου 
ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

πολύ ηγουμενίτσα έπεσε  :Very Happy: 
ας δούμε και 2 από το Μπάρι 
P4010458.jpg
P4010460.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> πολύ ηγουμενίτσα έπεσε 
> ας δούμε και 2 από το Μπάρι


Νικολα το σκαναρισμα του πλοιου που εχεις κανει ολο αυτον τον καιρο ειναι αψογο. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Νικόλας

χεχε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!
αλλά έχω ακόμααα :mrgreen:

----------


## sea_serenade

Νικόλα, μήπως έχεις συνεννοηθεί απόψε με τον a.molos να μας αφήσετε άυπνους??? Βαράτε απ' όλες τις μεριές, έλεος!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χεχε ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΟβραδυα σήμερα:mrgreen:

----------


## nickosps

Παιδιά μπράβο σε όλους για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## marsant

Εχει και γεφυρα πισω?

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι φίλε έχει αλλά από τότε που ήρθε εδώ την έχουν ξηλώσει την μισή και εκεί έμαθα ότι από το πίσω μέρος του φουγάρου μέχρι την γέφυρα πρύμα θα κάνουν κάποια κατασκευή μέχρι το καλοκαίρι :mrgreen: :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ειναι απο τα καραβια που ερχονται σπανια στην Ελλαδα και απο οτι ακουσα τα πηγαινει και μια χαρα.

----------


## Νικόλας

και φυσικά τα πηγαίνει μια χαρά (αυτό έλειπε:mrgreen :Smile:  αλλά εντάξει δεν είναι και το τέλειο αλλά σιγά σιγά θα γίνει:-D
ας δούμε ακόμα  μια φώτο 
P3200782.jpg
στον φίλο a.molos

----------


## Νικόλας

και ναι εργασίες έχουν αρχίσει στην πίσω γέφυρα ώστε να φτιαχτεί ένα καλοκαιρινό μπάρ τουαλέτες και περίπου 20 αεροπορικά καθίσματα
μαραγκοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι δουλέουν να προλάβουν το καλοκαίρι :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω ξέχασα να σας δείξω τα σαλόνια του :mrgreen:
ας τα δούμε
OI 2 ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 3 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΩΡΙΑΙΟ
P4010478.jpg
P4010479.jpg
P4010480.jpg
P4010481.jpg
P4010482.jpg
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕ  ΤΟ ΠΛΩΡΙΑΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πολυ καλο μεσα το πλοιο.Φαινεται καλα κρατημενο και προσεγμενο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ούτε γκαράζ έχω βάλει σιγά σιγά θα βάλω
στην πρώτη είναι το μεσαίο μισό γκαράζ(δεν τον έχω τραβήξει όλο)και στο βάθος ο ηλε/γος πάει να φέρει καλόδια για να βάλει σε ένα ψηγείο :Wink: 
ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΕ !
P3180678.jpg

ΠΙΛΟΤΙΝΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ.ΚΑΛΩΣ !!!:mrgreen:
P3180695.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρε τον κακομοίρη τον Ηλεκτρολόγο τι τραβάει......Έχει να κάνει τη δουλειά του, έχει και τον κάθε περίεργο επιβάτη με την ψηφιακή στα χέρια τσαφ τσουφ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χαααχχα ο καλά είσαι και αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα!!!
βάλε ότι με είχε τόσο καιρό στην καμπίνα του ο άνθρωπος να ναι καλά ούτε πατέρα να τον είχα αχαχαχαχ:mrgreen::mrgreen: :Wink: 
στην πρώτη φώτο έχουμε το 1ο γκαραζ
seatrade1.jpg
και εδώ ένα σημάδι απο το παρελθόν στην μηχανή 
P4010418.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> και εδώ ένα σημάδι απο το παρελθόν στην μηχανή


ΝΙΚΟΛΑ μπραβο σου. Εγω σε οσα πλοια μπαινω ψαχνω για αναλογα σημαδια απο το παρελθον τους.

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχα και γώ ΠΑΝΤΑ ψάχνω
ε έτσι μπήκα πήγα στη γέφυρα τίποτα πήγα στο καμπανάκι έγραφε το όνομα λεω ας πάω και στην μηχανή και ψάξε ψάξε το βρήκα
ααα ας δούμε και το κοντρόλ του :mrgreen:
P4010414.jpg
P4010415.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αα και ξέχασα να σας πω
που λέτε όταω βγήκαμε από το λιμάνι του BARI γινοταν χαμός από σκαφάκια και φουσκωτά το βαπόρι να κάνει κάτι σλάλομ μιλάμε άλλο πράγμα κάθε 3ις και λίγο κόρνα και εκείνοι εκεί τίποτα
ειδικά σε μια περίπτωση κανένα 5 λεπτο να πατάει κόρνα και κάνει μια όλο δεξιά και ξαφνικά από την αριστερή(εγώ είμουν δεξιά) μεριά του βαπόριου βλεπω ένα κατάρτι μιλάμε στο τσακ τιν γλίτωσε ο άνθρωπος και ρωτώ εγώ επιτρέπετε αυτό το χάλι έξω από το λιμάνι 
και για του λόγου το αληθές
P3180706.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ιταλοι ειναι τι περιμνεις.Παντως εχουμε μαθει το καραβι απ εξω και ανακατοτα με τις φωτογραφιες σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEΑTRADE στην ηγουμενιτσα

IMG_2306.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πωπωπω να τος
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ !! :Very Happy:

----------


## starce

FILE NKR MH KSEXNAS POY HMASTE UNA RAZZA UNA FACCIA...........LIPON....... TH PERIMENUAI............

----------


## Νικόλας

πάμε να δούμε και το open deck  :Very Happy: 
η πρώτη είναι από ηγουμενίτσα και η δεύτερη από Μπάρι
seatrade4.jpg
seatrade3.jpg
άντε πάλι ο ηλ/γος(στην δέυτερη φαίνετε) καλά τι θα γίνει από πίσω μου έρχετε ??:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

κια ακόμη μια φώτο του πλοίου αφιερωμήνη στους συμπατριώτες και σε όλλους τους φίλους !!!!:mrgreen:
P3150511.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και εδώ το ένα από τα 2 βιντεάκια που έχω τραβήξει :mrgreen:
σε αυτό δείχνω την γέφυρα βράδυ γύρω στις 1-1:30 και όλοι ήταν στην κάτω γι αυτό δεν θα δείτε κανέναν
το αφιερώνω στον φίλο LEO που τόσο του αρέσουν οι γέφυρες και σε όλλους σας !!

----------


## Νικόλας

αφού γλιτώσαμε από το ΒΙΒΛΙΟ :mrgreen: ας δούμε και 4 φώτο από το γκαράζ του πλοίου 
P3190765.jpg
P3150516.jpg
P3150496.jpg
P3150497.jpg

----------


## nkr

Χαωδες το γκαραζ του seatrade μηπως ξερις την χωρητικοτητα του?

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ αν δεν με γελά η μνήμη μου είναι γύρω στις 100 νταλίκες 
αλλά περίμενε πρέπει να έχω μια φώτο που να λέει πάω να την σενιάρω και έρχομαι:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

να τη αλλά λέει μόνο τα στοιχεία του πλοίου
εε πάνω κάτω στις 100 χωράει το πολύ 105 :mrgreen:
P3180685.jpg
Υ.Γ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΝΟ.2:mrgreen: πέρνει πιλότο στο Μπάρι 
αφιερωμένες σε όλους 
P3180642.jpg
P3180644.jpg
P3180645.jpg
P3180648.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝΕΙ !!
P3180665.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια και ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε μου. :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν ξέρω αλλά στην gallery δεν το βάζει οπότε ας του δούμε από εδώ
είχαμε έναν καιρό εκείνη την μέρα πωωω στο βίντεο είμαστε κανένα 20 λέπτο από το λιμάνι και ακόμα συνεχίζει(είχε κόψει αρκετά όμως:mrgreen :Smile: 
μιλάμε εκείνη την μέρα ήταν η χαρά του καραβολάτρη για ταξίδι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΟ και με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ περιπέτεια:-D
εδώ το βίντεο
(δεν είναι και το καλύτερο γιατί και γω δεν είμουν και στα καλύτερα:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε λιγο θα παει στο βαπορι πλοιαρχος ενα μεγαλο ονομα της ακτοπλοιας με μεγαλη ιστορια :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

όπα παίρνει άδεια ο ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ εε??καιρός ήταν
χμ...θα μας πεις ποιος η να βάλω μπρος τα τηλέφωνα???:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

η επικοινωνία αυτή την στιγμή γίνετε με λίγο δυσκολία (ο ηλ/γος δεν έχει σήμα και κάνει διακοπές :mrgreen: :Wink: )
λοιπόν εγώ λέω Ισιδωρος αλλά όχι με σιγουριά 
αύριο μεθαύριο θα είναι σίγουρο:mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

> δεν ξέρω αλλά στην gallery δεν το βάζει οπότε ας του δούμε από εδώ
> είχαμε έναν καιρό εκείνη την μέρα πωωω στο βίντεο είμαστε κανένα 20 λέπτο από το λιμάνι και ακόμα συνεχίζει(είχε κόψει αρκετά όμως:mrgreen
> μιλάμε εκείνη την μέρα ήταν η χαρά του καραβολάτρη για ταξίδι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΟ και με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ περιπέτεια:-D
> εδώ το βίντεο
> (δεν είναι και το καλύτερο γιατί και γω δεν είμουν και στα καλύτερα:mrgreen


Νικο το βίντεο σου εχει ανέβει στην γκάλερι.Τα βίντεο δεν ανεβαίνουν αυτόματα οπως και οι φώτο .Περνάνε πρώτα απο διαχείρηση
( το βίντεο βρίσκεται εδω)

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι το ξέρω αλλά είχε περάσει καιρός και όταν πήγα να το ψάξω έβγαζε ένα ασπρο κουτί και δεν το άνοιγε καθόλου γι αυτό είπα μήπως κάτι δεν πηγαινε καλά τέσπα αφού βρέθηκε ολα καλά:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

δύο ακόμα φώτο από τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ :mrgreen:
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!

ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ 
P4010428.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΡΟΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΛΩ..ΠΩ:mrgreen:
P4010401.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Για σου ρε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ με τις φωτογραφιες σου.

----------


## nickosps

Συνονόματε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ μας έχεις χαρίσει απίστευτα ταξίδια μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σου όλες αυτές τις μέρες! Μπράβο! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
ας δούμε ακόμα λίγες φώτο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΝΟ.2 στην ηγουμενίτσα !!
αφιερωμές και πάλι σε όλους :Very Happy: 
P3150501.jpg
P3150509.jpg
P3150518.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια στο express προς μπάρι !! :Very Happy: 
P3190737.jpg
Υ.Γ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ??

----------


## Νικόλας

οπ βρήκα το αδελφάκι του βέβαια (είναι λίγο σαν στραβοχιμένος λουκουμάς :mrgreen::mrgreen :Smile: δεν είναι τόσο όμορφο αλλά παιδιά ειδικά η πρύμη δεν βλέπετε δείτε

----------


## Νικόλας

οπ καλά τώρα βρήκα και άλλες όσο ψάχνω τόσο βρήσκω  :Very Happy: 
P4010377.jpg
P3190728.jpg
sorry για την φωτο νούμερο 2 γιατί είχα ένα τρέμουλα από το κρύο

----------


## Νικόλας

ΕΜΑΘΑ ποιος πήγε καπετάνιος σήμερα στην θέση του ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑ  στο SEATRADE και το όνομα αυτού μίστερ ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ !!!
γειά σου ηλεκτρολόγε-κατάσκοπε χαχαχαχα :mrgreen: :Wink: 
και επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα να πω είναι ότι από το πάσχα ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ είπε επιτέλους να συμβαδίσει με την τεχνολογία και βάζει στα παπόρια του κεραίες ίντερνετ και είχε αρχίσει από το SEATRADE λογικά τώρα θα το έχουν τελειώσει και θα είναι στο επόμενο !!

----------


## Thanasis89

> ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ είπε επιτέλους να συμβαδίσει με την τεχνολογία και βάζει στα παπόρια του κεραίες ίντερνετ και είχε αρχίσει από το SEATRADE λογικά τώρα θα το έχουν τελειώσει και θα είναι στο επόμενο !!


Αυτό να φανταστώ, Νικόλα, σημαίνει ότι θα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας live φωτογραφίες ;  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχα πόσο καλά με ξέρεις πόσο καλά :mrgreen:
και δορυφορικές συνδέσεις και live εικόνα και τα πάντα όλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

¶ντε μα αυτή την φώτο ανθυποπλοίαρχος !!!!  :Very Happy: 
P3150508.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Ωραίος ο Νικόλας..._

----------


## Νικόλας

πολλές αλλαγές στο πλοίο στην πρύμα γέφυρα που είχε (πλέον δεν υπάρχει)
την θέση της έχουν πάρει κατασκευές μερικές θέσεις πούλμαν και ένα μπαράκι αν θυμάμαι καλά  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
το βαπόρι νομίζω πως σουλουπόνετε κάπως και παιρνά ένα φρεσκάρισματάκι 
και η συνέχεια είναι η ''στάση'' που θα κάνει το πλοίο μέσα στον μήνα για 15 μερούλες σχεδόν για επισκευούλες που είναι απαρραίτητες κυρίως στην μηχανή με κάτι ψυγεία 
άντε να μας έρθει και μια δεξαμενή μετά και έγινε κουκλί
ααα και κάτι που είχα ξεχάσει να σας πω είναι ότι στο βαπόρι για να πας στους χώρους που απαγορεύετε η πρέπει να έχεις άδεια(όπως γέφυρα και μηχανή)έχει ένα σύστημα κωδικών αλλίως οι πόρτες δεν ανοίγουν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ την δευτέρα δένει το πολάρις για καμιά βδομάδα περίπου μετά έχει σειρά το seatrade θα μπούν δύτες από κάτω να το καθαρίσουν μέχρι να έρθει για δεξαμενισμό γιατί πολύ πρασσινίλα έχει μαζέψει  :Very Happy: 
δουλειά πολύ στο πλοίο !!!
ααα ο καπετάν ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτή τη στιγμή Νικόλα το χαζεύω που περνάει δίαυλο........Μόλις έδωσε και την αναφορά στο VTS. Ζηλεύεις ε :Razz: ????

----------


## Νικόλας

οχ παναγιά μου αν ζηλεύω λέει ??τι μου κάνεις.....αλλά θα τα πούμε σύντομα που θα πάει  :Very Happy: 
ο καπετάν μάρκος μίλισε στο VTS ??
χαιρετισματα σε όλο το πλήρωμα και καλά ταξίδια !!

----------


## TOM

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 


seat2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΕΤΣΙ !!! ωραίος ο φίλος !!  :Very Happy: 
δείτε στην δευτερη φώτο απο αυτές που είναι κάτω φαινετε ότι η πρύμα γέφυρα μας άφησε πλέον !!
πάντως γίνονται πολλές εργασίες στο πλοίο εσωτερικά που κανονικά έπρεπε να γίνουν πιο νωρίς πριν ξεκινήσει αλλά....., καμπίνες νέες φτιάχνουν και γενικά πολύ βαβούρα και πολύ δουλειά πάρα πολυ δουλειά

----------


## Νικόλας

Aύριο ο βάπορας δένει για επισκευούλες για 1 βδομάδα σχεδόν στην ηγουμενίτσα !!! :Very Happy: 
καιρός ήταν άντε

----------


## Notis

Δυστυχώς είχαμε ένα ακόμη ατύχημα κατα την διάρκεια των εργασιών, ένας άνθρωπος χαροπαλεύει...

Όπως αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα : http://thesprotia-neaepoxi.blogspot.com/

αλλά και άλλα ειδησεογραφικά μέσα:

Έπεσε από δύο μέτρα ύψος στο δάπεδο του πλοίου και υπέστη σοβαρά κρανιοεγκεφαλικά κατάγματα. 

Ο λόγος για έναν 40χρονο τεχνικό, ο οποίος είχε εξουσιοδοτηθεί από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του επιβατηγού «Seatrader» να επιθεωρήσει το σύστημα πυρανίχνευσης. 

Χθες το μεσημέρι, και ενώ το πλοίο, σημαίας Κύπρου, ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, ο 40χρονος τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά στο παρκινγκ του «Seatrader». 

Αρχικά, διακομίστηκε στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Φιλιατών, όπου κρίθηκε αναγκαία η διακομιδή του στο Πανεπιστημιακό Νοσοκομείο Ιωαννίνων για περαιτέρω νοσηλεία.

----------


## Νικόλας

o ρε φίλε επειδή το έμαθα και γω και με αφορά άμεσα 2 ηλεκτρολόγοι χτύπησαν και ο ένας χαροπαλεύει
τι να πει κάνεις ....:cry:
δεν είπα τόσο καιρό τίποτα γιατί δεν ήθελα να θύξω κάποιον

----------


## TOM

αφιξη στην κερκυρα.νικολα η πισω γεφυρα ακομα εκαι ειναι.

af.jpg

af1.jpg

af2.jpg

----------


## TOM

συνεχεια.....

af3.jpg

af4.jpg

af5.jpg

----------


## TOM

συνεχεια.....

af6.jpg

af7.jpg

af8.jpg

----------


## TOM

συνεχεια..............

af9.jpg

af10.jpg

af11.jpg

----------


## TOM

συνεχεια.............

af12.jpg

af13.jpg

af14.jpg

----------


## TOM

και τελος....

af14,5.jpg

af15.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

xm oraies foto file bravo !! :Very Happy: 
gia tin gefira den ennoousa oti ebgalan to kouti alla to periexomeno tis gefiras

**kati exw kanei gia auto grafw agglikoellinika :mrgreen:

----------


## Trakman

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
Για τον Νικόλα, τον ΤΟΜ και τον sea_serenade!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο Trakman, υπέροχες φωτο........................mille grazie :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> Για τον Νικόλα, τον ΤΟΜ και τον sea_serenade!


ωραιο καραβακι φαινεται...και παιρνει πραμα βλεπω..

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχει περίπου τις ίδιες χωρητικότητες με το POLARIS.........δεν είναι και λίγο!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> Για τον Νικόλα, τον ΤΟΜ και τον sea_serenade!


 πολυ ωραιος αυτος ο βαπορας παντως!!με μια μετασκευουλα(κλεισιμο του πανω γκαραζ)θα τα εσπαγε ακομα πιο πολυ!!

ενταξει,για τις φωτο τι να λεμε τωρα...συνεχεια τα ιδια και τα ιδια γιωργο.. :Wink: 
magnificent!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

*Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α Σ* !!!
στον Trakman, sea serenade και στο nautilia  :Very Happy: 
P7030083.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Νικόλα!! Εκεί στον κόλπο της Ηγουμενίτσας βλέπεις πολύ ωραία πράγματα!! :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια του βάπορα 
P7030084.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αφιερωμενη στον Νικολα που εδω και μερικες μερες μας χαριζει υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.
P1010105.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοοοοοο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!
ανταποδίδω !!  :Very Happy: 
P7030096.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Να υποθέσω Νικόλα οτι οι φωτο ήταν την ημέρα που περιμέναμε τον Ηλεκτρολόγο να φτάσει στην Ηγουμενίτσα....???

----------


## Νικόλας

σωστά να υποθέσεις όπως και αυτή !!! :Wink: 
P7030089.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

SEATRADE στο Μπαρι !!
να ναι καλά οι σκάντζες που έκανε το ΑΘΕΝΣ και βγάλαμε καμιά φώτο :mrgreen:
P9040630.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

άντε άντε τόσο καιρό το βλέπουμε απ έξω κάτσε να δούμε και καμιά μηχανή ! :Very Happy: 
P7080339.jpg
*ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ .......*
P7080331.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι μόνο τόσο Νικόλα ;  :Razz:  Μην μας κάνεις τέτοια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To SEATRADE γλυσταρει στα ηρεμα νερα του bari

IMG_8152.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τι μόνο τόσο Νικόλα ;  Μην μας κάνεις τέτοια...


 χαχαχα όχι απλά πάει με το μέτρο:mrgreen:
οριστε λοιπόν το μεγαλείο του SEATRADE !!
*ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ*
P7080329.jpg
*ΔΕΞΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ*
P7080330.jpg
TO ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ  
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ Thanasis89 ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ 
Υ.Γ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα ! Ένα μπράβο στον πλήρωμα μηχανής... Το έχει κούκλα...  :Wink:  Με έφτιαξες...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

Η μία από τις τέσσερις ηλεκτρομηχανή του SEATRADE καινούργια έτσι του 2008 αν θυμάμαι καλά !
P7080334.jpg

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΑΛΙΑ !
P7080333.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

το SEATRADE σε ένα εξπρες τίγκα μιλάμε !! :Very Happy: 
P7040195.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ τι ωραίο καλοκαίρι !!
μόλις έφτασε και ο Νικόλας μες στην ανυπομονησια :Wink: :mrgreen:
P7030092.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα έχω μια ερώτηση, η πρυμιά γέφυρα χρησιμοποιείται? είναι εξοπλισμένη? Αν γνωρίζεις φυσικά. Ευχαρσιτώ  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποψις πισω γεφυρας seatrade για τον leo

IMG_8341.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Λεο είχε αναφέρει ο Νικόλας εδώ για την πίσω γέφυρα

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ναι, σωστά επειδή κάτι είχα φανταστεί σαν την φωτό του BEN BRUCE...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι τελικά αντί για μπαρ που έλεγαν έβαλαν τον αυτόματο πωλητή ...
πάντος και μέσα φτιάχνονται καμπίνες από την αρχή έχουν γίνει πολλές προσπάθειες για να αυξήσουν τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου 
ας δούμε εδώ μια καμπίνα ! :Razz: 
P9210716.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και λίγο μετά την είσοδο μας στο λιμάνι έρχετε αυτός εδώ ο κύριος για μια βόλτα από την γέφυρα !! :Very Happy: 
*ΝΑ ΤΟΣ*
P7070279.jpg
*ΕΛΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ*
P7070280.jpg
*ΤΟΝ ΠΙΑΣΑΜΕ ΟΚ*
P7070281.jpg

----------


## TOM

Για τον φιλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑ .ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!

Μια καταπλωρη........

seatrade 1.jpg
Και η τσιμινιερα του βαπορα.....

SEATRDE 2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

*πςςςς ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ*
*ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΣΟΥ !!!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά !!!
δεν έμεινε πολύ ακόμα μέχρι το μπανάκι του ! :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Αποψις πισω γεφυρας seatrade για τον leo
> 
> IMG_8341.JPG


Εγώ θα προτιμούσα έναν πάγκο μπροστά στα παράθυρα και καθίσματα τύπου μπαρ για να απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ σου με θέα τα απόνερα!  :Wink: 
Ζητάω πολλά;

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά άλλα ήταν τα σχέδια !!
όπως ένα bar με θέσεις και τα σχετικά οι θέσεις και οι τουαλέτες έγιναν το μπαρ όμως όχι !
βασικά αν θες να δεις τα απόνερα μπορείς να το κάνεις καλύτερα πας 
εκεί(στα κόκκινα)και είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!
P7070298.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

4 παρά και ο Νικόλας έχει αυπνίες :mrgreen:
μόλις τώρα ξεκίνησε ο βάπορας για το πέραμα άντε με το καλό !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> 4 παρά και ο Νικόλας έχει αυπνίες :mrgreen:
> μόλις τώρα ξεκίνησε ο βάπορας για το πέραμα άντε με το καλό !!


 
Νικόλα ξύπνα... σε ζητάνε  :Very Happy: 

seatrade.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ξύπνησα λιγο αργά βέβαια !:mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

SEATRADE 2-1-2010
SEA TRADE [2].JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Ανοιχτα του Πορου το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη μαλλον επιστρεφει στα λημερια του.

----------


## helatros68

Το Seatrade κατα την διαρκεια πετρελευσης στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 2.1.2010.


seatrade 2.1.10.jpg

seatrade 2 2.1.10.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε Παύλο.Πανταχού παρών...*

----------


## Νικόλας

μόλις είχει έρθει σε μας φρέσκο φρέσκο !!(από κάτω,από πάνω δεν είχε τελειώσει ακόμα) :Very Happy: 
P1040180.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια μουράτη !! :Very Happy: 
P1040179.jpg
polykas δική σου !!
και σε όλους τους ''πλωράκιδες'':mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

> ακόμα μια μουράτη !!
> P1040179.jpg
> polykas δική σου !!
> και σε όλους τους ''πλωράκιδες'':mrgreen:


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα..._

----------


## CORFU

σημερα το απογευμα στα βορεια στενα Κερκυραs-Αλβανιαs,φωτο απο το ψηλοτερο σημειο τηs Κερκυραs 900μετρα για σενα Νικολα :Wink:  :Wink: 

sea 1.jpg

sea.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωωω πω μην με τρελαίνεις βραδιάτικο !!
ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣΣΣΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΦΙΛΕΕ*
P1100334.jpg

πλάκα πλάκα τίγκα είναι ο βαπορας ΝΟ.2

----------


## Leo

Αυτό παρατήρησα κι εγώ. Πληρότητα φοβερή!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω ότι εκεί έπεσε και μένα το μάτι μου...  :Wink:  

ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ κύριοι ! Επιτέλους να πέρνουν κεφάλι οι παραδοσιακοί γιατί πήξαμε στους όμιλους επιχειρήσεων, που τελικά από τις πολλές επιχειρήσεις χάνουν το μπούσουλα ! 
*
Έκαστος στο είδος του...* Θα έρθω και θα πω εγώ.* * 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βαγγέλη !

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα σωστός ο φίλος Thanasis
αν και πάντα ο Βεντούρης ήταν πρώτος σε ότι αφορά τα φορτηγά στην γραμμή παρά τον ανταγωνισμό που υπάρχει τελευταία !
αφιερωμένη η παρακ'ατω φώτο σε σένα και στον CORFU  :Very Happy: 
P1040177.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι για δυο σαλονια με καθισματα πουλμαν πισω απο την γεφυρα, στα πλαγια, τελικα δεν φτιαχτηκε απο οτι βλεπω

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι φίλε φτιάχνονται αν πας μια σελίδα πίσω δες την τελευταία φώτο που έχω βάλει φαίνετε η κατασκευή που κάνουν

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα ! Και να πω επί τη ευκαιρία ότι μας χαρίζεις πάντα ιδιαίτερες φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία του Βεντούρη ! Να είσαι πάντα καλά !

----------


## CORFU

στον φιλο Νικολα :Wink:  

sea.jpg

sea 1.jpg
απο νταλικα χαμοs για το πλοιο

----------


## Νικόλας

ποποποπο ομορφίες βλέπω !
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ* 
γι αυτό σου ανταποδίδω(με όχι και τις καλύτερες) με μια βραδυνή αναχώρηση ! :Very Happy: 
P7130435.jpg

P7130442.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Και το Πηνελόπη δίπλα εεε Νικόλα ; Σας Ευχαιρστούμε πολύ και τους δύο !

----------


## Appia_1978

Και σκοτείνιασε όλη η Ηγουμενίτσα ... :mrgreen:

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Νικόλα και Sea Serenade (και βεβαίως στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά του φόρουμ!)

Seatrade_1.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα... Στους Φώτη, Μάνο, Μάρκο (Appia_1978), Νικόλα, Βαγγέλη (corfu) και ΤΟΜ...

DSC05674.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Grazie! Ωραία φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 




> Στην Ηγουμενίτσα... Στους Φώτη, Μάνο, Μάρκο (Appia_1978), Νικόλα, Βαγγέλη (corfu) και ΤΟΜ...
> 
> DSC05674.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SEATRADE-Στην Ηγουμενιτσα 28.03.2010*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*
P3280157.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο Appia.........Ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!

----------


## Stylianos

εκπληκτικές φωτο και εκπληκτικό πλοιο! σ'ευχαριστουμε φίλε Appia_1978

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά οι τελευταίες είναι των καλών φίλων Θανάση και dokimakos21  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aς παμε μια βολτα με το SEATRADE της ναυτικης εταιρειας VENTOURIS FERRIES

st (2).JPG

Πλωρη που θυμιζει εντονα το Ομηρος της ΝΕΛ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτος ειναι ο διαδρομος που οδηγει απο το ανοικτο πανω ντεκ στα στη ρεσεψιον και τα σαλονια

st (4).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η ρασεψιον του πλοιου με ενα μικρο σαλονι


st (6).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το κενρικο σαλονι του πλοιου

st (5).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο πανω ντεκ το σελφ σερβις και διπλα ο χωρος για τους φιλους αυτοκινητιστες

st (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα μεσα χειριστηρια στη γεφυρα με φοντο εναν τετραποδο φιλο

st (3).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι αυτος ειναι ο ορισμος της <ocean view> καμπινας

st (7).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το αχανες πανω γκαραζ.Το ενα απο τα τρια!

st (8).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να δουλευει το αναποδα!Μανουβρα στην κερκυρα δια χειρος του κορυφαιου καπτα Σιδερη Μαμιδη.


st.JPG

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Τα μεσα χειριστηρια στη γεφυρα με φοντο εναν τετραποδο φιλο
> 
> st (3).JPG


 μα λεω κ γω καπου τον ξερω αυτον τον γατο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Μήπως έχεις και καμιά φωτογραφία από καμπίνα να μας δείξεις;

----------


## Νικόλας

SEATRADE εν πλώ λίγο έξω από την Κέρκυρα !
P4250668.jpg

P4250669.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο CORFU,Appia,TOM,Thanasis, dokimako και sea serenade  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

_Mille Grazie mio amico Nicola......... Υπέροχες φωτό και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, κάτι είχαμε πει και για Κέρκυρα.......
_

----------


## CORFU

τι ειχατε πει ρε παιδια?????

----------


## Νικόλας

> _Mille Grazie mio amico Nicola......... Υπέροχες φωτό και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, κάτι είχαμε πει και για Κέρκυρα.......
> _


χαχαχα ευχαριστώ πολύ !
ναι ναι θυμάμαι αλλά υποχρεώσεις με έφεραν πίσω όχι για πολύ όμως κάνε υπομονή ! :Wink: 
φίλε CORFU ετοιμάσου σε λίγο καιρό θα σκάσουμε μύτη και από εκεί αν μας θέλετε φυσικά :Razz:

----------


## CORFU

αναμενω!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τα μεσα χειριστηρια στη γεφυρα με φοντο εναν τετραποδο φιλο
> 
> st (3).JPG





> Να δουλευει το αναποδα!Μανουβρα στην κερκυρα δια χειρος του κορυφαιου καπτα Σιδερη Μαμιδη.
> 
> 
> st.JPG


Ηταν σιγουρο οτι ο τετραποδος φιλος ηταν του πολυ καλου φιλου cpt Σιδερη Μαμιδη!!!Με την ευκαιρια αν και off topic να ευχηθουμε *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* στον cpt Σιδερη που ειχε την γιορτη του πριν λιγες μερες!!!!
BEN BRUCE σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτο!!

----------


## Νικόλας

SEATRADE αναχώρηση από Μπάρι !
P7310068.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια πλώρη ! :Very Happy: 
P7280017.jpg

δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ η πλώρη του !

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την πλώρη Νικόλα στην χαρίζω, θα πάρω εγώ του Πολάρις που μου αρέσει περισσότερο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα και μένα του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* μου αρέσει περισσότερο
αλλά και αυτή καλή είναι !!

P7310072.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

SEATRADE τίγκα παρακαλώ αφήνει το Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα !
P7310074.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

SEATRADE συνέχεια από την πάνω.. :Very Happy: 
P7310077.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

έφυγε ο πιλότος και πάει προς την έξοδο !!
P7310081.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KAΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΤΟΥ,ΤΟ GOTALAND KAI TO EBΓΑΛΑΝ ΑPOLLONIA.IΣΩΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΜΕΣ; ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ;

----------


## akaluptos

Τελειωνει και το seatrade συντομα μιας και δεν μπορει να παρει τα πιστοποιητικα του... Προχωρημενη ηλικια και αλλα θεματα ασφαλειας που θα κοστησει αρκετο χρημα αναγκασει την εταιρεια του να διωξει και αυτο το πλοιο.. Δεν νομιζω οτι την περιμενε αυτη την εξελιξη και ο ιδιος ο Βεντουρης. Το πλοιο δεμενο απο προχτες στην Ηγουμενιτσα , ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του παροτι δεν ειχε συμπληρωσει την νομιμη του ακινησια για να αντικαταστασει το ionian king που την ειχε κανει για  Λυβη μερια. Ομως ο λογος που ειναι αραγμενος δεν ειναι να συμπληρωσει τις μερες που χρωσταει. Συμφωνα με αποκλειστικες πληροφοριες το πλοιο θα ακολουθησει την τυχη του polaris αν κατι δεν αλλαξει , μαλλον απιθανο να μεινει.. Ξεκινησε το olympus και θα το διπλωσει ο Theofilos???? Ο βεντουρης τι θα κανει αραγε? Παραιτητε απο την γραμμη??? Η εταιρεια του σκοτωσε πολλα πλοια >vega, >athens, >siren, >polaris . . . Παιρνει master στην συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια... Ηρθε και η ωρα του seatrade που ομολογω δεν κερδισε κανεναν στην Ηγουμενιτσα....

----------


## f/b delfini

> SEATRADE τίγκα παρακαλώ αφήνει το Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα !
> P7310074.jpg


*Λογικό να είναι τίγκα αφού έφυγε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*

----------


## Νικόλας

μην πείτε πάλι ότι έχω κολλήσει με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με αυτά που θα πω :Very Happy: 
Δηλαδή ΤΟ ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ που οι πόρτες του ήταν έτοιμες και θέμα με τα χαρτιά του δεν θα είχε έφυγε και καλά από μηχανές.*ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΖΟΝ*
το SEATRADE απο την άλλη από την μέρα που ήρθε ήταν το ''μαύρο πρόβατο''για τους οδηγούς μιας και δεν τους βόλευε.είχαν μάθει το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ
ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ με την καμιά δεν φεύγει από την γραμμή.απλά αλλάζουν λίγο τα Βαπόρια του

----------


## CORFU

001.JPGτην Κυριακη που μαs περασε........
003.JPG

----------


## nkr

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες φιλε CORFU!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τελειωνει και το seatrade συντομα μιας και δεν μπορει να παρει τα πιστοποιητικα του... Προχωρημενη ηλικια και αλλα θεματα ασφαλειας που θα κοστησει αρκετο χρημα αναγκασει την εταιρεια του να διωξει και αυτο το πλοιο.. Δεν νομιζω οτι την περιμενε αυτη την εξελιξη και ο ιδιος ο Βεντουρης. Το πλοιο δεμενο απο προχτες στην Ηγουμενιτσα , ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του παροτι δεν ειχε συμπληρωσει την νομιμη του ακινησια για να αντικαταστασει το ionian king που την ειχε κανει για Λυβη μερια. Ομως ο λογος που ειναι αραγμενος δεν ειναι να συμπληρωσει τις μερες που χρωσταει. Συμφωνα με αποκλειστικες πληροφοριες το πλοιο θα ακολουθησει την τυχη του polaris αν κατι δεν αλλαξει , μαλλον απιθανο να μεινει.. Ξεκινησε το olympus και θα το διπλωσει ο Theofilos???? Ο βεντουρης τι θα κανει αραγε? Παραιτητε απο την γραμμη??? Η εταιρεια του σκοτωσε πολλα πλοια >vega, >athens, >siren, >polaris . . . Παιρνει master στην συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια... Ηρθε και η ωρα του seatrade που ομολογω δεν κερδισε κανεναν στην Ηγουμενιτσα....


 
To βαπορι δεν ανηκει στον βεντουρη αλλα ειναι ναυλωμενο απο τη stena.Οποτε η τυχη του δεν εξαρταται απο την ventouris ferries

----------


## akaluptos

Αυτο Ben δεν το ηξερα... Αν εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα οπως αναφερεις τοτε θα δουμε τι εξελιξεις θα τρεξουν.. Εγω γνωριζω οτι ανηκει στον Βεντουρη..

----------


## Νικόλας

σωστός ο BEN !
μετά από κάποιο διάστημα όμως θα το έπερνε αν τον σύμφερε κιόλας 
αυτή νομίζω ήταν η συμφωνία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο ανήκει σίγουρα στον Βεντούρη.Ποιός είναι εκείνος όμως που φέρνει,αν φέρνει τελικά,το κονταδελφό του;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> To πλοίο ανήκει σίγουρα στον Βεντούρη.Ποιός είναι εκείνος όμως που φέρνει,αν φέρνει τελικά,το κονταδελφό του;


 Δεν ανηκει και γνωριζω και λεπτομερειες, αλλα υπαρχει option για την αγορα του ,που μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει γινει

----------


## Νικόλας

> To πλοίο ανήκει σίγουρα στον Βεντούρη.Ποιός είναι εκείνος όμως που φέρνει,αν φέρνει τελικά,το κονταδελφό του;


 όπως ξανα είπε ο BEN δεν ανήκει στον Βεντούρη.είχαν συμφωνήσει αν πήγαινε καλά το βαπόρι να το αγοράσει κάτι που δεν έγινε...
για το κοντάδελφο του καμιά σχέση δεν έχει ο Βεντούρης  100000000000000000 %

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όπως ξανα είπε ο BEN δεν ανήκει στον Βεντούρη.είχαν συμφωνήσει αν πήγαινε καλά το βαπόρι να το αγοράσει κάτι που δεν έγινε...
> για το κοντάδελφο του καμιά σχέση δεν έχει ο Βεντούρης 100000000000000000 %


 Φαίνεται και από το όνομα ότι δεν είναι του Βεντούρη (ΑPOLLONIA).Aλλά είπα μήπως ξέρει κανένας φίλος,ποιός φέρνει.

----------


## Νικόλας

νομίζω δεν είναι κάν έλληνες !

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά δεν ήξερα για να είμαι ειλικρινής οτι το πλοίο δεν είχε αγοραστεί απο τον Βεντούρη και βέβαια βγάλαμε είδηση απο τον φίλο Ben Bruce. Σίγουρα πρόκειται για πλοίο προχωρημένης ηλικίας με λίγα κρεβάτια και αναμφισβήτητα δεν αναβαθμίζει τη γραμμή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τελικά οι φίλοι έχουν δίκιο,το βαπόρι ανήκει στη STENA Oλλανδίας.Όσο γιά το APOLLONIA που παραμένει Βαλτική,φαίνονται κάποιοι Ρώσοι αλλά μήπως είναι μπερδεμένοι και Έλληνες;

----------


## akaluptos

Συνεχιζει να παραμενει  σιωπηλο το πλοιο εδω και 15 μερες... Ακουστηκε οτι θα παει Αλβανια , Δυραχιο-Μπαρι αλλα ο εφοπλιστης σημερα λεει οτι θα παει σε αυτη την γραμμη να ενισχυσει τα rigel και bari ο Theofilos... Οποτε λογικα 4 πλοια στην γραμμη αποκλειεται να δουμε... Θα την κανει το πλοιο αργα η γρηγορα.. Δεν παιζει να μεινει με τπτ.. Επισης ακουστηκε οτι θα ερθει και το αδερφακι του Olympus.. Nα δουμε τα γεγονοτα που θα τρεξουν,γτ θα ειναι σιγουρα πολλα.... :roll:

----------


## despo

Ειτε φύγει, ειτε μείνει, ειτε έρθει το αδελφό του Ολυμπος, το σίγουρο ειναι στον τομέα των επιβατών η εταιρεία συνεχώς υποβαθμίζει τη γραμμή, αν και βέβαια κανένα πλοίο δεν είναι πλεον ιδιοκτησία της.

----------


## akaluptos

Σαφεστατα και εχεις δικιο, η γραμμη απο πλευρας Βεντουρη εχει υποβαθμιστει παρα πολυ στο θεμα των επιβατων... Μαυρα χαλια,σχετικα με αυτα που ειχαμε συνηθισει και απο πλευρας Fast... Εχουν μεινει καποιοι Αιγυπτιοι ναυτικοι στο πλοιο... Πιστευω οτι θα δουμε συντομα πολλες αληθειες που δεν τις γνωριζουμε....:roll:

----------


## Νικόλας

σιγά που είναι και μαύρα χάλια !μια χαρά είναι εσωτερικά το SEATRADE με μεγάλες και άνετες καμπίνες άσχετα αν δεν έχει πολλές
δεν είναι σαν τα φαστ αλλά δεν είναι και μαύρα χάλια

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ..αν και βέβαια κανένα πλοίο δεν είναι πλεον ιδιοκτησία της.


 Μην ξεχναμε τα BARI και RIGEL ομως.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> σιγά που είναι και μαύρα χάλια !μια χαρά είναι εσωτερικά το SEATRADE με μεγάλες και άνετες καμπίνες άσχετα αν δεν έχει πολλές
> δεν είναι σαν τα φαστ αλλά δεν είναι και μαύρα χάλια


IMG_8184.jpg

Μια καπμινα σαν και αυτη μαλλον λες Νικολα.Το καλο κρεβατι παντως ειναι το πανω γιατι εχεις θεα εξω

----------


## despo

Εννοώ βέβαια καράβια ιδιόκτητα στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα/Μπαρι.

----------


## despo

Μεσα στο απόλυτο χάος που επικρατεί, άνοιξαν μεν πλάνα με αναχωρήσεις, αρχης γενομένης απο 1/6, αλλά υπάρχει τόσο σιγουριά, όσο να πάει ακόμα και ... ο Κεντέρης στη θέση του.

----------


## Νικόλας

και στα δικά μου αυτιά έφτασε αυτό αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πιος ακριβώς για αυτό δεν είπα κάτι  :Very Happy: 
γνώμη μου το βαπόρι συμφέρει πιο πολύ από το να πάει ο Κεντέρης

----------


## Νικόλας

σε λίγες μέρες που θα έρθει το ΟLYMPUS για δεξαμενή θα ξανα ξεκινήσει το Seatrade !
για πόσο δεν ξέρω....:roll:

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ θα μείνει το βαπόρι !δεν πάει πουθενά
και απ ότι μου είπε η ''πηγή'':mrgreen: κοντά στο τέλος του μήνα θα ξεκινήσει

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Seatrade όταν είχε δεξαμενιστή στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 29/12/2009.
αρισμένη στους φίλους Νικόλας, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, MILTIADIS, CORFU, akaluptos, ariti, nkr, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


SEATRADE 01 29-12-2009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162802
Πηγή: shipspotting

To βαπόρι στα νειάτα του ήταν κ τραινάδικο.

----------


## express adonis

αυτο το πλοιο που βρισκεται ξερει κανεις τιποτα??

----------


## despo

Στα ξυραφάκια που ξυριζόμαστε  :Single Eye:

----------

